# Lets talk about Goat supplies!



## lupinfarm (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I read your post cmjust0 on BYC about things to keep on hand. Much of that list I can't actually get, and the anti-toxin the vet won't even give me because he doesn't feel its necessary if your goat is vaccinated and it doesn't last very long and is terribly expensive or something like that (though, I talked to Dr. Bruce about this before my clinic got the goat vet, so perhaps i'll speak to Dr. Smith about it who treats my goats). 

*What I can get is *

CD/T vaccine (for sheep/cattle, no goat specific one and it only comes in this enormous friggen vial that you could treat a herd of 200 with)
Scour-halt (I think!)
Bloat X or Bloat-Ease ... one of those, for cattle only I believe
Needles and syringes
Ivermectin Injectable
Noromectin (Ivermec renamed lol)
Safeguard for HORSES (the paste in the tube), no safeguard for goats or dogs available in Canada
Basic electrolyte mix for cattle, sheep, horses, turkeys/chickens.. I'm not sure if its good for goats too but I can check, the kind that is water soluable
Vet wrap and all that jazzy stuff
ASA in the cattle section

According to the Canadian TSC website I can get these too (set to Belleville as my location)..


Penn G for cattle and swine
Selenium-e for cattle
Oxytetracycline for cattle, swine, and sheep
Alamycin for cattle and swine
Dextrose
Penicillin Pen Pro for cattle, swine, and sheep
Calcium Magnesium Phos. Dext 






My vet mentioned getting shots of vitamin E (i think, BoSe I guess) from her when/if my girls kid, but she didn't say anything about needing it all the time. I know for a fact that Ontario is low in selenium, which is why we put out the blue blocks for horses.

*Feeds I can get...*

TSC "Rolling Acres" Goat Ration (I'm not sure if this is a goat/sheep ration, but I'll check next time I'm in there)
Sheep Ration from my local Purina dealer
and on special order I can get a pelleted ration for dairy goats, but my mill advised against feeding this to goats who aren't in milk, and you have to order it like 3 weeks in advance :/

*Minerals I can get*

Dairy CATTLE mineral
Beef CATTLE mineral

I use the Purina Dairy Cattle Mineral, it's browny gray not red, so I feel like I've done good with that lol.

As you can see, farmers and owners are set up to fail in Canada  but I work with what I have, and most vets won't just give you medications and the such to keep on hand. I'm lucky enough I got the bute lol.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you not order from the supply houses in the US, like Hoeggers and Caprine Supply??

DonnaBelle


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope, its illegal and most won't ship vaccines, etc. because of the time in customs. I think I COULD go to the US to a brick and mortar shop and buy some things and just not claim them. Its illegal... but only a little lol

The American supply shops will ship things like drench syringes, and stuff like that but most stuff they don't ship here. Sometimes I think Canada has set its farming community up to fail, and fail hard. Which is funny, because we have a huge farming industry.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, you have my deepest sympathies.  Nothing worse than knowing something exists that you can't have/get.

Good luck,

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 3, 2010)

So, you can't even get PenG or some form of tetracycline OTC in Canada?

Yikes..


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I can get the Tetracycline water soluable stuff you can get for chickens...And I think my feedstore carries 1 cattle antibiotic, but don't hold me on that!

I'm very lucky to have a goat vet  I was just using my horse vet before for the goats, but my new vet from the same clinic has a special interest in goats and is an equine vet as well so I might switch the horses from Dr. Bruce to Dr. Smith. 

In some provinces, like Alberta, you can get certain things off the shelf or in special stores but not in Ontario. I know out in Alberta you can buy your dog and cat vaccines off the shelf, in Ontario you can't and stores can't ship to other provinces things like vaccines.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay adding to the list...

According to MY tsc website I can also get..

Penn G for cattle and swine
Selenium-e for cattle
Oxytetracycline for cattle, swine, and sheep
Alamycin for cattle and swine
Dextrose
Penicillin Pen Pro for cattle, swine, and sheep
Calcium Magnesium Phos. Dext 


So I guess that answers your question Cmjust0, I CAN get Penn G, I just haven't ever seen it in store. I don't think my store has a fridge or anything either, because I couldn't find it and at the one in Bowmanville they *do* have a fridge and a more extensive medical supply area. I may pick some stuff up there when I'm in town.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 8, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Okay adding to the list...
> 
> According to MY tsc website I can also get..
> 
> ...




PenG's handy for kids, and I imagine it would probably be handy for dwarf and pygmy breeds as well.  Dosage is pretty high for standard breed adults, though, IMO..  

That's where tetracycline and other antibiotics come into play around here.  

Good on ya for looking around.


----------

